# Honey+Harvey Woodbridge Suffolk



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've walked past this place on the way to Nero (blame the wife!), a few times. Insisted today that we went in! First off, spotted Hasbean packs for sale! My heart missed a beat!! Really... This close to home?!









Good chat with the Barista / owner, quality coffee for all the family (cappuccino for myself and Mrs, decaff for 8 yr old daughter, mocha for 5yr old daughter) , and excellent looking menu. My new very favourite place!









They sell the beans they are currently grinding in the shop. Didn't check the price, but hoping to save some postage by buying local!


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Not a fan of them. The guy who made my coffee used a portafilter with half the previous grounds still in it!

Across the road, the Fire Station roasters made me a perfect flat white.

Edit - apologies for the post resurrection!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

/\/\/\ Should have complained. Honey & Harvey is the shop that got me into artisan coffee way far back as 2012. Both sites (Melton & Woodbridge) set the standard by which I Judge all others. I visit either shop most Tuesdays when I'm out at work. Firestation is good too & their Burundi back in May this year is (so far) the best flat white I've drunk all year.


----------

